# Want to build a tank



## Superman92 (Mar 6, 2013)

I currently have a 60 gallon tank but would like to upgrade to a 120 or above tank and would like to build it myself. I want to do 48 inches long and I'm thinking about 30 inches wide and 24 inches tall making it about a 150 gallon tank. I know I need 1/2 glass or acrilic buy I would like to know which is better to use and if anyone has any hints on building a brace for it or if it is even needed. I plan on building my own stand for the tank .


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

There are several Youtube videos that you can search and view that give instructions on how to build a fish tank. Some are a little cheesy but others are very well thought out processes. Check them out and see how and what material is best for you that suits your budget and needs. This is the best advice i could give you at the moment since i have never built an aquarium myself. Maybe someone here has and can provide better knowledge.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

ive built many acrylic weirs and overflows in my garage with a blowtorch, router and router table. its really easy to work with and more clrea then glass. never worked with glass but the acrylic was easy to get the hang of and is fairly forgiving when u go to heat and bend corners, if you plan to.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

The cost saving of building anything less than 200g is not worth it when doing a custom tank, you only really get decent savings when you enter the 250g+ range. You would be better off looking at craiglist or Kijjii and finding a used tank in your area.

Glass is easier to work with and can be easily taken apart if you mess up, once you bond acrylic, mess up and its scrap the piece and start over, no taking it apart.

Check out this guy, The King Of DIY

The videos are very easy to follow and all 100% proven to work and work well.


----------

